# How much to feed a 4 month old puppy



## Carsonsdaddy

We did about 4 cups a day at that point. 2 cups early, 2 cups late. Although Carson is a special case.....he doesn't really eat that much. Lucky us I guess.....


----------



## Maggies mom

I did 2 cups am and pm as well..... Abbie got a little more than the others but she is so high energy....


----------



## Jellybean's mom

What food are you feeding? I was up to 6 cups/ day when bean was that age. But every has different suggested amounts.


----------



## Elway&Prince

what food are you feeding? 

A lot depends on how active your puppy is. The guidelines on the back are just that...guidelines so you should adjust according to your puppy. If he gets too heavy feed less if he starts getting too skinny add some more.


----------



## Me&Ruby

I'm very interested in this.

But I have no idea what is a 'cup' (grams in Europe). Anyone may be kind enough to offer an estimate of how many g (or even lb or oz) is in a cup? Then I'd know. Ruby is in that weight range (36lbs) and gets about 375g (plus treats + occasional real meat+veg/fruit). The pack says about 400g but vet says those guidelines are often very generous.


----------



## moverking

1 cup = 8 ounces
1 ounce = 30 cc's or ml's or 28.3 grams


Here's a conversion site, too 

Ounces to Grams Conversion Calculator


----------



## Me&Ruby

Oh thanks!

And now I'm worried! That means I'm not even giving 2 cups full yet!
Even if I do the amount to the chart, it'll only be 2 cups...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

I feed my 5-month old Cooper 3 slightly heaping cups of Canidae ALS a day. The bag says 2-4 cups per day for his weight. As soon as he reaches 50 lbs, I'll be upping that by about a cup. I think that will be soon. I weighed him a couple of days ago and he was 44 lbs.


----------



## Me&Ruby

*Just wondering...*

Do your brands also vary a lot with their recommended amounts (and ingredients)?

I check the chart again. Assuming ours grows up to be 32kg (about 70lbs) the amount never goes over 455g (about 2 cups).
It's 'puppy/performance' kibbles. For over 6 months the same brand does a 'Junior/performance' one, then the adults one from 1 year.
The ingredients read min.26% lamb, min.26% rice and 14% barley.


----------



## gisabella

_I think it really depends on the type of food... we feed Caper a rich food called Timberwolf Organics Elk and Salmon... and we feed him 1.5 cups in morning and night. So that totals to 3 cups per day. We started feeding him that a 4 mons, and he is now 5.5 almost 6 months and is between 55 and 60 lbs. He also gets treats and some peanut butter every day so he's a healthy weight, not too big or small. Make sure you can feel his ribs through his skin - a skinny puppy is much better than one being over weight! _


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think that is an INSANE amount of food, personally. I would feed four at the MOST


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff was eating 4 cups a day between 4-5 months. He was getting Purina Pro Plan Puppy Chicken and Rice at the time. He's backed down to 2-3 cups a day now of Canidae but he gets extras from the table - usually about 1/4 of a chicken breast and some veggies. He tends to get a bite of two of everything I'm eating.


----------



## Ciao Bella

Bella's 15 weeks now and weights about 27 pounds. She gets 2.5-3 cups of canidae dry, less than a cup of fruits and veggies throughout the day, shes looking tall and leaner compared to some of her littermates


----------



## Ardeagold

Yep......the food itself makes a difference. Some are more nutritious than others and require less.

But, even with those, it's all about keeping the puppy at a healthy weight and growth pattern.

Oh...and I have a 60 lb. 17 week old Newf that gets 5 cups a day....of Canidae ALS. That will increase tho, up to *?* until he hits about a year or so old. Adult males only get about 4.5 - 5 cups a day.

Each dog is different. One female Newf puppy was getting NINE cups of Canidae ALS a day until about 15 mos old. Then she backed herself WAY down. She's now at 4.5 cups (3.5 yrs) and is almost skinny, but that's all she'll eat. Another was getting 6 cups a day, and is now at 4 (3 yrs old)...and we have to watch her weight.

The Goldens varied too. Just go with what works for your pup.

I never go by the recommended amount. I go by what the activity level is, and how the puppy is growing.


----------



## boyd114

Marley has about four cups a day. I think you just go with what suits them cut it down or add more depending on their size and activity levels!!!


----------



## TheHooch

One thing you have to remember about reading the back of dog food bags. They are in the business of selling dog food, so the more they can get you to feed the more you will buy. Four cups is a good start and then see how your dog does you might need less or more depending on how active they are.


----------



## Rafa Nadal's Owner

*Naturea Pet food*

Hello!!
Rafa has 17 weeks now (4,1 months) and he's 18kg...  and he is NOT fat at all...
I give NATUREA food, a food with 63% Protein and NO cereals!
I'm a Nutritionist (human nutrition) and I like to practice my "human" ideas to my pet! So it's protein, protein and more protein.
His muscle development is outstanding and, although he is heavy, he has literally NO fat!

I give him 510g/day, divided in 3 meals...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Vinnie is 5 1/2 months and gets 4 scant cups a day split into 2 meals.


----------



## Varmin41

Its hard to measure what sass gets, we do two heaping 1/2 cups in her crate(so about 1.25 cups) in the am and then fill her treat ball with about half a cup a couple times a day and then then feeding in the crate again in the pm. Like the mix of still reinforcing the crate is a source of awesomeness and also having her work thru out the day for her food. Plus the treat ball is at least 20 minutes of peace and quiet each filling, helps gives me a break to get things done around the house.


----------

